#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Part time teaching work permit?

## teachertony123

Hello Everyone, 

I'm hunting for full time work within the next year in Thailand (Beginning October-November 2019) 

However my partner (who is just finishing her TEFL) is looking for part time work in Thailand. 

She's never taught before - so she wants to try part time work in Primary schools. Also she doesn't have a BA degree. 

My questions: Are there any reliable jobs out there? (preferably not Bangkok, as it's a bit too 'full on') 
And would she need to apply for her own work permit? And long complex the whole process is? 

Thanks 

Tony

----------


## Troubled

Yes she would need her own work permit but imo would find it difficult to obtain one for part-time work.
Not holding a degree would also be problem when seeking the teaching licence which would also be required to obtain a good job.
With the right paperwork from the employer/ employee the process of acquiring a work permit is simple, straightforward and quick.

Start with finding an employer

----------


## Mandaloopy

Going to be tough with no degree, Cambodia might prove more fruitful

----------


## armstrong

Very hard nowadays to get a work permit without a degree. So many schools won't bother. So yoully be doing visa runs every hoeever many days.

----------

